# Wish me luck, I am going to need it...



## emtfarva (Feb 28, 2009)

On Monday March 16, I will be taking NREMT-B test. I am more than 2 years from EMT school. I am going to be studying my @$$ off. Well I will let you know how I make out...


----------



## karaya (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, you got it.  Good luck!!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck! Remember, if the answer deals with scene safety or airway, it's probably the right answer!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 28, 2009)

Longest answer and the best one.. choose the.. _most correct_!

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2009)

If call med control is a choice could be the answer.


----------



## gicts (Mar 2, 2009)

did you have to take a refresher course since your class?


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 2, 2009)

gicts said:


> did you have to take a refresher course since your class?


Yes, I took my refresher for my state. That is how I got approved to take the national test.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

Good luck...I just pulled a FUBAR on my test.  The biggest reason is I studied the heck out of the Brady online questions which my teacher said "the brady questions are harder then the NR, and if you can pass those you'll smoke the test".  Let me be the first to tell you that's not the case, haha.  I got killed by that computer.

Nevertheless, I'm nose deep in the books again.  I hope to take it again in about a month.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 14, 2009)

Well around this time on Monday, I will be done with my test. I am taking this weekend off to relax before the test. Well I hope I do well.


----------



## EMTSteve0 (Mar 14, 2009)

read my post on the guy who failed.....just read through your Brady book (assuming you have the most up to date book.)  There is not a question on the test that book cannot provide "the most correct" answer.  Good luck and read the questions, but use common sense and the correct order of operations.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 16, 2009)

Well it is over. 70 questions in under 30 minutes. I am pretty sure I passed. I'll find out tomorrow. Thanks to all that wished me luck.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 16, 2009)

You've got it!  Don't let the suspense get to you too much!  I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight!


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 17, 2009)

I only have one word to say:



PASSED.


----------



## karaya (Mar 17, 2009)

And I have one word:


Outstanding!


----------

